# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Ban for GEM buy ?

## thepowerlevel

I am noob these game. And bought GEM from a small store (scdkey). It is not offical shop. But they told me GEM are from GW2. I have not use it, What should i do? Did anyone have same case before ? Should I choose the offical site to got GEM ? I think it will be more expensive. Is it safe to use other shop to get GEM ?

----------


## Lavillana

Give the code to me and I will try it on my alt. If it works, I will give you 1/2 of the gems, and I will keep the other half for taking the risk. :-)

----------


## SamsStore

yep, is possible to get ban for that  :Smile:

----------

